# 22yo British/French young lad, new to HK and fancy hanging out :)



## oboote (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey guys & girls,


I'm English/French and moved to Hong Kong this week, currently living in Causeway Bay (although I've got nothing against hopping on the MTR to head out to Wanchai/Central ^^), and dreading spending the weekend alone :O (although that's not strictly true, meeting up with a friend of a friend saturday night to watch the rugby ^^ ).

Coffee, cocktail or name something else, I'm up for virtually anything 

Busy weekdays daytime but free evenings and weekends.
^^


----------



## ceciliac (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey!

I'm a nanny in Shanghai but I'm going to HK for 6 weeks on March 9th and don't know a soul in the city. I'm really hoping to find some people to go out with!
/SNIP/ 

Btw, I'm American.


----------



## chesterbening (Jan 18, 2012)

hello!
im 21 boy and living in HK right now,
if u dont mind we can hang out to have a coffee or something
Chester


----------



## garycyk (Apr 29, 2012)

hi ,I am Gary and I would be please to hang out with you in Causeway Bay or around Hong Kong


----------



## garycyk (Apr 29, 2012)

feel free to contact me at "nine-zero-six one- one -six -nine- three"


----------



## tlamvip (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey peoples, 

If you guys or gals are still around in August, I will be there for 3 months for a business venture. Let me know so we can hang out sometimes


----------



## RichJohnson (May 18, 2012)

Hi tlam 

I should still be here in august so PM me and we can meet up and go hang at a bar or what ever


----------



## chrolson (May 22, 2012)

Hi! I am 24 and me and my college buddies will be in HK this summer. I would be lovely to meet and make new friends. Hope the meet-up happens.

-Chloe


----------



## tomo_25 (May 23, 2012)

oboote said:


> Hey guys & girls,
> 
> 
> I'm English/French and moved to Hong Kong this week, currently living in Causeway Bay (although I've got nothing against hopping on the MTR to head out to Wanchai/Central ^^), and dreading spending the weekend alone :O (although that's not strictly true, meeting up with a friend of a friend saturday night to watch the rugby ^^ ).
> ...


Hi Oboote, 

I have just moved to HK this week & live in Happy Valley. I haven't really met anyone yet & like you don't fancy spending to much time alone. Are you still here? Maybe we could meet up for coffee?


----------



## kbishara (Jun 2, 2012)

How easy/difficult is/was it for you to relocate to HK?


----------



## tlamvip (Apr 16, 2012)

Alright peeps - 

It's official. I am going to HK and will be landing on Saturday, July 7!

hit me up!


----------



## stephl (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey all, I just arrived in HK on sunday and started on an internship the next day. I haven't had much time at all to explore HK and I'm staying a little out of the way in Pok Fu Lam (near Kennedy Town). I would love to meet some people as I don't have any friends here! I'm 21 going on 22, and I'm free this weekend. Next week onwards I have to work from Tuesdays to Saturdays from 10am-7pm so after work or meeting up on Sunday or Monday is great by me.  We could have drinks or something. I'm also looking for someone to watch the Euros with! Send me a message!


----------



## tlamvip (Apr 16, 2012)

stephl said:


> Hey all, I just arrived in HK on sunday and started on an internship the next day. I haven't had much time at all to explore HK and I'm staying a little out of the way in Pok Fu Lam (near Kennedy Town). I would love to meet some people as I don't have any friends here! I'm 21 going on 22, and I'm free this weekend. Next week onwards I have to work from Tuesdays to Saturdays from 10am-7pm so after work or meeting up on Sunday or Monday is great by me.  We could have drinks or something. I'm also looking for someone to watch the Euros with! Send me a message!


Hey I'll be going to HK on the 7th or 8th with my business partner. I will be staying in wanchai for three months. 

Let's meet when I arrive. Gonna start a startup program with other entrepreneurs


----------



## jackysh (Jun 24, 2012)

hey dude, 24 guy here, love to hang out, are u still in hK?


----------



## Markfromuk (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm Mark 26/m from UK. I'm new in Hong Kong on a 2 month secondment and don't know anyone. Looking to meet people for drinks/dinner or to do any of the touristy stuff.

If anyone wants to hang out drop me a message


----------



## imkah (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I would love to meet up for drinks some time! I arrived in Hong Kong a few days ago and am very much still finding my feet.

I don't seem to be able to send anyone messages though, am I missing something important?

Anyway, if you can work out how to send messages, drop me a line! I'm 27/F from the UK.

Thanks!

Emma


----------



## Markfromuk (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Emma,

In the past you needed to make 5 posts before you can then send a private message. Guessing it's still the same.

In the mean time if you wanna hang out my email address is [email protected].

Have you heard about the Hong Kong pubcrawl which happens every Thursday. I haven't made it yet but planning to go this week.

Cheers
Mark




imkah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would love to meet up for drinks some time! I arrived in Hong Kong a few days ago and am very much still finding my feet.
> 
> ...


----------

